# BUSAN | Busan North Port Marina | U/C



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

North Harbor projects are picking up speed; marina construction begins January 2020: 

https://m.sedaily.com/NewsVIew/1VJ36CH0Q4


> 북항 마리나(요트선착장)는 2020년 1월 착공을 앞두고 있으며, 한국토지주택공사(LH) 등 4개 공공기관의 공동 신사옥 건립은 지난 3월 업무 협약을 체결했다.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Busan Port Authority to start construction by May of Busan Marina and other facilities*

Busan Port Authority has announced on Monday that it will start construction of key facilities of the Busan North Harbor Redevelopment, including the Busan Marina, the North Harbor Bridge Road, the coastal park.

The bridge road will have a length of 100 meters and a width of 44 meters, and be completed in January 2022.

The marina will be completed in April 2022.

The 250,000sqm coastal park will be built in steps, and the first 58,000sqm section is scheduled to open in April 2022 as well.




































부산 북항 재개발지역 기반시설 속도 낸다


항만공사, 마리나 등 5월 이전 착공…2022년 상반기까지 준공부산 북항 재개발 지역[부산항만공사 제공] (부산=연합뉴스) 이영희 기자 = 부산 북항 재개발지역의 핵심 기반시설 공사가 속도를 낸다. 부산항만공사는 재개발사업 1단계 구간(4부두~옛 연안여객터미널)의 4개 기반시설을 올해 5월까지 착공한다고 21일 밝혔다....




news.naver.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Area in red on the bottom right:












Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Building under construction in the foreground:












Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Construction update:












Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------

